# Columbia Three Star De Luxe



## nateyboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Found this over the weekend at a small flea market. My dad had seen some bikes there, but I had no idea they'd have something like this. With some cleaning and a little love I think I can have a nice addition to my springer bike collection. If anyone has a chainguard for this one they would part with, please let me know.


----------



## akikuro (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool pick up. Those bikes are solid riders. Here is mine:


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yours looks like an early or mid 1950s model. The design and paint changed over during the 1950 year from the 1940s style with "wing chainguard" and long pre-war style darts to more modern 1950s styling and paint.


----------



## nateyboy (Oct 19, 2009)

*Columbia Three Star*

Thanks for the info and the photos, guys! Akikuro-do you have any photos of the rear reflector? It (and probably the tank) are the only pieces I'm interested in tracking down. I actually have a headlight from a Five Star that I've been itching to put on something--won't be completely correct, but it's such a great light.

Let me know!

Best,
Nathan


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 19, 2009)

I pulled this one off a 5 star.  I am going to be using it though.

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=6757&highlight=reflector


----------

